

Show HN: ReelSurvey – Acquire customer insights from exiting visitors - hugopascal
http://www.picreel.com/reelsurvey/

======
martypitt
I wonder if there's any research around brand impact of this type of pop-up
advertising?

I get really frustrated by sites that hijack pages I'm viewing to ask me to
take a survey / sign up for a newsletter / perform some marketing conversion.

Maybe it's just me, but it feels like this is a marketing technique that must
surely be on the edge of mass revolt.

~~~
DanBC
I'm happy to fill out surveys. But I hate them if they're just ads. Twitter
did that to me today. Worse, it was for alcohol. (There probably should be a
way to opt out of alcohol and gambling ads. The lack of an opt out makes me
consider using ad block).

------
fgtx
I've exited the website and was expecting some __onunload __thing that would
_try_ to prevent me from doing it while showing me a bunch of questions.
Nothing happened. Not sure whether I'm glad or disappointed.

------
bgnm2000
here was my live chat transcript:

\---

 _Daniel at Picreel_

    
    
      Hello. How may I help you?  
    

\---

 _elliot_

Hi Daniel, I wanted to let you know that the font used on the page "proxima
nova" isn't loaded properly - so its using a default (times new roman) If
someone has Proxima Nova installed on their computer - it will appear to work
for them but otherwise it falls back to a default

\---

 _Daniel at Picreel_

Thanks for the information, but do you have any specific question or are you
referring to a campaign/ popup you have created?

\---

 _elliot_

no, I'm reporting a bug regarding your marketing site.

\---

 _Daniel at Picreel_

are you a customer of picreel or are you the one who created the website?

\---

 _elliot_

good bye

\--------------------

what a strange interaction that was.

------
cflyingdutchman
Your demo shows: "It's realy awesome" which is a typo. Should be "really" or
the pun "reely". p.s. don't use the pun

------
profinger
This kind of crap needs to stop happening. I'm there to read your site not
fill in your marketing garbage. When I exit and something like this pops up I
either ignore it or, if I'm feeling goofy, I'll start filling it out and tell
you complete garbage information. Also, if there's a textbox, I'll usually
tell you how stupid your methods are and how obnoxious you're being.

~~~
gk1
> I'll usually tell you how stupid your methods are and how obnoxious you're
> being.

Why are they stupid? And why is it obnoxious?

~~~
cortesoft
Because when I click close on a website, I am sending a signal that I am done
with it and want to move on to other things. I don't want to answer questions
about it.

------
mmccaff
The page you linked to has a bold headline, "One Click Intergation With Your
Email" \-- Integration is misspelled.

------
JamesBaxter
Is there a demo of the "Exit Intent Technology".

Is it only tracking whether the user is going to the top left to go back or
doing something cleverer?

Surely it can't help if the user uses a keyboard shortcut, backwards swipe
gesture or just goes to the URL bar to go somehere else?

~~~
Kiro
They have it enabled themselves so just try to close the window and see.

~~~
fgtx
I does't work on Chrome.

PS: Unless you're playing one of those ' _erase your c:\windows folder and
your computer will be faster_ ' jokes. Then you win.

------
mrmch
The most basic level of exit survey (page is closing, pop up an alert) can be
obnoxious, so tech to couple exit intent with lead scoring could be really
cool (and less obnoxious).

------
samteeeee
Check out those satisfied customers!

